# What model DVR is everyone getting with their MRV install



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

A couple of months ago, it was rumored that ordering a new HR-2x along with the MRV install package was the best way to get an HR-24. I was wondering if this is still the case. 

Can everyone chime in to say what they received?


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

I didn't even get an HR model. I got a an R22-200 to replace the one DVR that wasn't compatible with MRV. Then I was told that DECA doesn't work with my HR20-700's (I have 2). In the end, I got a new slimline dish, an R22-200 & no DECA. Good thing that all three DVR's can use ethernet.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Did you pay for the whole home dvr upgrade of 149? MRV via Ethernet is not DIRECTV's preferred method. You got some wrong information about the compatability of DECA and the HR20's.. HR20-100's require a BSF while the HR20-700's don't. If you paid for the upgrade, I would call and say the job was completed incorrectly. MRV over Ethernet is not supported by DIRECTV so if you ever have an issue with it, your on your own.


carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> I didn't even get an HR model. I got a an R22-200 to replace the one DVR that wasn't compatible with MRV. Then I was told that DECA doesn't work with my HR20-700's (I have 2). In the end, I got a new slimline dish, an R22-200 & no DECA. Good thing that all three DVR's can use ethernet.


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> I didn't even get an HR model. I got a an R22-200 to replace the one DVR that wasn't compatible with MRV. Then I was told that DECA doesn't work with my HR20-700's (I have 2). In the end, I got a new slimline dish, an R22-200 & no DECA. Good thing that all three DVR's can use ethernet.


I guess I should clarify the question. I think it's a bit of a crap shoot regarding the non-SWM receivers that are upgraded as part of the MRV install. What I'm asking is, if you ordered and paid for a new HD DVR, which model did you get?


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

I wanted a HR24 to replace an existing HR20-700. The only way I got it was to get a $100 credit applied to my account after I activated a leased HR24 that I ordered from Overstock.com.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Alebob911 said:


> Did you pay for the whole home dvr upgrade of 149? MRV via Ethernet is not DIRECTV's preferred method. You got some wrong information about the compatability of DECA and the HR20's.. HR20-100's require a BSF while the HR20-700's don't. If you paid for the upgrade, I would call and say the job was completed incorrectly. MRV over Ethernet is not supported by DIRECTV so if you ever have an issue with it, your on your own.


This all started back when the MRV beta ended. Once it did, I, like many others here, called to get it rolling using the "usupported" ethernet. The CSR didn't know how to do that. He said that one of my old DVR's (an old RCA TIVO) was not compatible with MRV which is why he couldn't add the $3 charge to my bill. After multiple checks with his supervisor, he worked up a free deal that included a new DVR that was MRV/DECA compatible. So, while I did get everything free, including a new dish, I didn't get DECA. It all works, but I'm not 100% thrilled with the R22-200 as I understand that it's not a true HD DVR. The TV that it's connected to isn't HD, but I plan on replacing it in the future with one that is.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> This all started back when the MRV beta ended. Once it did, I, like many others here, called to get it rolling using the "usupported" ethernet. The CSR didn't know how to do that. He said that one of my old DVR's (an old RCA TIVO) was not compatible with MRV which is why he couldn't add the $3 charge to my bill. After multiple checks with his supervisor, he worked up a free deal that included a new DVR that was MRV/DECA compatible. So, while I did get everything free, including a new dish, I didn't get DECA. It all works, but I'm not 100% thrilled with the R22-200 as I understand that it's not a true HD DVR. The TV that it's connected to isn't HD, but I plan on replacing it in the future with one that is.


Basically, it sounds like you just activated MRV in unsupported mode. As long as you had two HD receivers, including one being an HR2x, you could have added MRV in unsupported mode.

When upgrading to the supported MRV solution, you need to have all receivers that are SWiM compatible along with the 2 HD receivers (one being an HR2x). What this means is that if you have SD receivers or SD-DVR's, they will generally be swapped for a SWiM compatible SD receiver or SD-DVR, but they will not be MRV compatible.

The one exception is the R22, which will display HD channels and is MRV compatible, but as you stated, DirecTV still considers it to be a SD-DVR. However, DirecTV's current policy is to replace a defective R22 with another R22.

If you opt to go with the MRV upgrade, you will get a SWiM installation (single wire for your DVR's) and DECAs installed on any non-HR24/H24. You will also get a DECA to bridge the receiver's DECA cloud to your local network.

- Merg


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

So far, with a limited sample size, it's looking like over 80% of MRV installations are getting the HR24. Encouraging news for anyone signing up.


----------



## CGYOKC (Jun 22, 2010)

I just had a movers install with MRV upgrade and received a refurbed HR21-100. I was a tad disappointed when the installer brought it in after seeing how the majority are getting HR24s. Oh well.


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

Hoping to get more responses. Less than 25 responses thus far in two days. Still too small a sample size to draw any firm conclusions, although the initial data seem to indicate >80% chance of receiving an HR24 when ordering a new DVR for the purposes of MRV.


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

Updating my own status. The D* installer is here right now, and is in the process of installing two new HR24-500s. 

I chatted with him for a couple minutes, and he did say that they are reserving the HR24's for those people signing up for MRV. Regular installs are getting older HR's. 

Now if only there were a way to get him to replace my HR23 with a new HR24. :sure:


----------



## gsslug (Sep 13, 2006)

I started with a HR-20 & a HR-22. Finished with a new HR-22 & a HR-24. The new HR-22 replaced the other HR-22 which was defective. The HR-24 replaced the HR-20. I also got a new dish.
BTW - The HR-20 was replaced because the installer couldn't get MRV to work and finally said it was not compatible with MRV.


----------

